# Someone Had to do it ~~~2009 Pics~~~~



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

post up ur fav pics from 2009. had alot of fun this year. got to fish plenty even with work. heres to 2010:beer:
post em up fellas.


playing with bonito early spring up top








big aj's at the big rock.








pup on top from yak








sharks in yak








sail on 12lb mono








bailing auto-aj's on topwaters..heh








keeper gag on 10lb








pup from the beach


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> post up ur fav pics from 2009. had alot of fun this year. got to fish plenty even with work. heres to 2010:beer:
> post em up fellas.
> 
> 
> ...


Only one that counts is the pup from the beach...

J/K Nice year Jesse!

If I can find a pic of a skunk I will post it because that sums up my year.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

what up with all the boat pics on PIER and SURF jesse..haha....we gota get together this summer and do some livebaitin outta the yaks..maybe even head down yr way..getin house in avon in june for a week you should come up withy the yak and well get at the cobes


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> what up with all the boat pics on PIER and SURF jesse..haha....we gota get together this summer and do some livebaitin outta the yaks..maybe even head down yr way..getin house in avon in june for a week you should come up withy the yak and well get at the cobes


i got a new endevour in the works.....hopefully before may jesse will have a shiny brandy new jetski rigged and ready 

F paddling 

ill get up this summer (21 bday april 3) :beer::beer:


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

love that drum MirrOlure pic!!!!!


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*chatham bft*


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice pics. What model mirrolure was that pup caught on?


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i got a new endevour in the works.....hopefully before may jesse will have a shiny brandy new jetski rigged and ready
> 
> F paddling
> 
> ill get up this summer (21 bday april 3) :beer::beer:


birthday sounds like its just in time...haha i got a jetski...might have ta trailor it on down to ei


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

65# cobia off Nags Head this summer. Not mine, thanks to a car wreck I ended up on the pier late amd didn't get a good spot. 

Evan


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> birthday sounds like its just in time...haha i got a jetski...might have ta trailor it on down to ei


im lookin at 3 seater big yamahas atm. lookin to buy brandy new showroom floor w/ trailer. 

hope to buy before may. get it rigged lightly, just gps/fishinder / marine radio, rod holders on the back. and backup safety stuff (handheld gps/marine radio). and get goin before cobes show up

(thats all if all goes well)





Jesse


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice!!!!:fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Me and my friend on "Hang On", spur of the moment guided trip. Steve is a great guy!









Martin all bowed up!









New toy (Yoda) on the North Side of the point (I don't know why but I love this pic)









Clamming for the first time









Gonna get more pics this year!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

we got a yamaha vx110...things super nice..3 seater..never had a problem with it ...granted we never use it..been tryna convince the rents to let me take it to rudee forever...i wana go drummin in it haha..but livebaitin would be nice..heck i dont even want gps of nothin fancy..maybe a rod holder


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i want gps/ff/radio. (safety reasons)

i can get to aj's 5-6miles here in the summer/fall with ease, so, would be comforting having hard wired gps/radio and a handheld backup.



we'll see.




Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics guys.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

here's some of mine, I have alot more but you get the idea


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice flatties reel kingin.

keepin it goin'

few more sept pups, me and matt had a blast with these guys on light stuff this fall









believe it or not, matt caught a fish 








after losing a 1000 combo that day..
















mac playing with a aj








march cobe








ugly


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

DANG!!! more nice pictures...i'm eating my heart out??


----------

